# Does this saddle fit my horse? placement?



## snickersandme (Sep 24, 2008)

I have been trying for while now to find a western saddle that fits my horse. 
I previously only rode English so I don't know much about western but I'm trying to learn and get into western. 
She is a very wide quarter horse and I have been doing all the research I can online and trying to learn about fitting western saddles. I've watched YouTube videos and read countless website and magazine articles etc only to discover that actually doing it myself is very different. I can't seen to tell if it fits or not.
This is about the 5 th saddle I've tried on her and I have a few days to return it if it doesn't fit. Only problem is I have no idea if it fits! Lol also questioning placement. I believe the last photo is wrong?? 
If anyone could suggest anything I would really appreciate it.
Thanks!


----------



## katieandscooby (Feb 14, 2010)

hard to tell with it being done up, but I think it isn't fitting her right. Though with it being a cheaply made saddle, in my opinion they never fit any horse properly. My advice wouod be to look into a billy cook sulphur ok saddle. They are wide saddles that fit well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## snickersandme (Sep 24, 2008)

I appreciate your advice  
Can you give me any tips on how to tell if a saddle is cheaply made? 
I have heard of billy cook - I will try to find one used. 
Thank you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

It is sitting level, but looks too wide in front. Placement is best in the first photo. The others have it placed too far back. The Texas star conchos near the horn are where the front of the tree ends. That should not be on the shoulder bone near the withers but slightly back depending on the horse, not too far back though.
A trick is to place the saddle farther forward than you know it should be then push it back until it finds its 'seat' so to speak.

The front of the saddle pad should be pulled up into the gullet of the saddle.
The back cinch should be attached to the front for safety.


----------



## katieandscooby (Feb 14, 2010)

It is hard to recognize cheap by simply telling you, but I can tell that is a pretty cheap saddle by the way the fleece is cheap. It is fluffed out everywhere and looks to be poor quality. The leather is cardboard like looking, and it just looks poorly made....
Even the Billy Cook Greenville model saddles are decent quality, just not sure on how wide fitting they are.


----------



## snickersandme (Sep 24, 2008)

Thank you everybody for all the tips!.
I returned it and am on the search again 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Whatever saddle you do end up with, you need to get a longer cinch. The one you have now is way too small for your horse.

As far as placement, I disagree. I think you have it place decently back. You always need to make sure that the point of your horse's shoulder will not interfere with the saddle. 

But yes, you'll want your saddle pad back a little farther for the same reason.


----------



## snickersandme (Sep 24, 2008)

Where should the cinch sit so that I know I have the right size? Also thank you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Do you see how much leather you have in-between your saddle and your cinch? It's too much. You are even on the last hole on the other side too. 

I'll use my horses as an example:

This is my 2-year-old. He's close in height to my other horse, but he is not as wide around. Therefore with my saddle I use a 30 inch cinch for him. Look at the distance from the metal on the cinch ring to my actual saddle. That's about where it should be on both the latigo side (the side you cinch up from) and the off-billet side. 

Note: I personally do not use the holes in the latigo. I don't like to have to "choose" which hole of tightness. So I always tie my latigo and never use the pre-given holes, so I can get it exactly where I want it. Eventually, my colt will need a larger cinch as he grows, and I will update it according as we go. 











Not the greatest view here, but this is my other horse, my 7-yr-old. Same exact saddle. But I use a 34 inch cinch on him. Notice that it falls about in the same place as on my two year old, by this horse is older and filled out so he has a bigger girth that needs a bigger cinch.


----------



## snickersandme (Sep 24, 2008)

Thank you! Very helpful! I really appreciate it 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MiniMom24 (Mar 13, 2013)

I think your cinch is the right size. If you go any bigger than it interferes with the vein that's on the barrel of the horse. My Vet told me 80% of people have to big of a cinch. You don't base the cinch length on the amount of leather left. I would put the Right side up one hole, the saddle hasn't been tightened and she probably hasn't sucked in yet since you probably just threw the saddle on to size her, so that's why it looks so small on her. When you do up the cinch, make sure to walk her a bit, tighten it, walk her a bit more than tighten it again. You can also tickle her tummy to help her suck in. Horses suck in as we ride so the cinch will get looser. I'm not saying cut of her circulation tight though. In the pictures, It's in the right position (from what I've been taught). So go up one hole on the right side to account for her sucking in and you having to tighten it more. (This is all the advise I got from my vet.) If you want to be sure you have the right size, here is a site that tells you how to measure. How to Measure Your Horse's Girth 

I agree that the saddle didn't fit. There was way to much Space on the bottom of the saddle to the horse. Saddle hunting is a difficult task. I agree with trying to find a a Billy cook or something, better the brand, the better the fit. Can you haul your horse to the tack store and try on every saddle in the store? Once you find one that fits her, you can order the seat size you need or look for it used. Every saddle maker is different and one gullet size won't be the same in another brand . CONFUSING AND HARD. I've been here before just like you. :evil: You could try these templates to give you a start. Trace them onto cardboard and cut them out and place them on the horse. http://lib.store.yahoo.net/lib/thes...medium=Download&utm_campaign=Gullet+Templates

I've uploaded a couple of pics. One shows you how you need to pull your pad up into your saddle or it's going to put to much pressure on the withers. I think your saddle is placed about an inch or two, to far back, but it really isn't all that bad. 


Good Luck! and Welcome to WESTERN!


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

IMO you would be much better off getting a good quality brand saddle that is older, than just thinking cheap. You want a good saddle at a decent price, might be old, but it will last and will fit properly, than just getting a newer cheap saddle that will fall apart and hurt your horses back.


----------



## MiniMom24 (Mar 13, 2013)

I also agree with not using the holes on the left side and doing a western tigh. Here is a video how if you don't know yet.


----------



## snickersandme (Sep 24, 2008)

What do you guys think of this saddle? 
I have 3 fingers clearance above the withers and it seems to not bridge or pinch? 
Or even use this one temporarily until I save up for a billy cook? 
Also I know the pad is terrible but my classic equine pad doesn't work with this saddle and this is my only other pad. If I keep this saddle I would get a different pad. 
Also I did try to pull up the saddle pad into the gullet but when I walked her around it slid down but I didn't ride her .


----------



## snickersandme (Sep 24, 2008)

Just saw the other posts! Wonderful information thank you so much!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

MiniMom24 said:


> I think your cinch is the right size. If you go any bigger than it interferes with the vein that's on the barrel of the horse. My Vet told me 80% of people have to big of a cinch. You don't base the cinch length on the amount of leather left.


I've never heard that. So please explain why it would matter if the cinch is pressing against the vein, or if the latigo is pressing against it? No matter where the cinch is, something is going to be pressing against that vein.

I use synthetic cinches because then they have cushion behind the ring so that the ring doesn't press into the horse. Expensive? Yes. But it holds up well and I like how it fits my horses. 
Professionals Choice SMx VenTECH Western Cinch

Now I've been told, where you say the cinch should go, that that ring is now going to interfere with the horse's elbow, and the cinch rein should always be above the elbow. 

But I do greatly agree with making sure you "pull up" on your pad before tightening your saddle, so it doesn't overtighten the pad on your horse's withers and back. 

*Snickersandme: *That saddle seems to fit a little bit better than the last one you posted, but I think we can still do better. Plus, from the way that saddle flares up in the back tells me that is a cheap cheap cheap saddle. 

I guess I figure I wouldn't want to walk in $10 sneakers all day every day. I'd rather have the cushion and soft $100 Nike shoes! Same with the horse. A more expensive quality saddle is going to be more comfortable (provided it is fit correctly) than a cheap one.


----------



## snickersandme (Sep 24, 2008)

I agree comfort comes first  
I will continue searching for a used billy cook! 
Is there any other brands you can recommend or should I be diligent on a billy cook? 
I know the people I bought her from used a billy cook on her so I feel like that is the right direction just having a bit of trouble finding one.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

1 - Placement. I like this website. It has a lot of good info on saddle fitting & placement. Someone who spends a couple of hours reading there will know far more about saddle trees & fitting than 90+% of people who sell tack:

Proper position of a Western saddle

Troubleshooting Saddle Fit Problems

2 - Cinch length. We generally have about 6" between the end of the cinch and the saddle. I'd prefer 8, but our horses are Arabian and 3/4 Arabian, and slender in build. I use these to cushion the ends:










Cashel Ring Master Neoprene - Statelinetack.com

However, I suspect I'm doing it for me. I never saw any sign of rubbing or discomfort before we used them. Along the vertical sides of the horse, there really isn't much pressure. If there is, your cinch is too tight. I doubt most humans can tie it tight enough to affect a vein in the horse's side.

3 - I usually tie off the latigo. However, my daughter uses the holes. Some very experienced people on HF swear by using the holes. I like a nylon latigo, but I usually need to do 3 loops with our horses. That gets pretty thick with leather. 

4 - I like mohair for a cinch. Others prefer synthetic. It may be like bits, and depend on the horse.


----------

